# Yellow River, 5/21



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I took off yesterday for a little morning fishing and to take care of some afternoon errands. We started on the river early at 6:00, topwater first with several good blowups and hook ups. We landed four on top with buzzbait and prop bait. After that we caught a bunch more small ones with a few good ones mixed in all on crankbaits, that seemed to be all they wanted after the topwater bait cooled off. We ended around 11:00 with 15 or so bass and a couple jackfish. Overall good trip, the crankbait bite has been pretty good lately.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That was a good morning of fishing. Gotta have a strong heart for those topwater blow-ups!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Geat report. Crossed Yellow at Milligan today and it was up some. After these rains that are on the way it may be a while before it is right again. Ì went mullet fishing today and the boats there were talking about how Yellow is fished so much by so many that they are afraid it won't be able to sustain fish population. From Ginhole to above Guest Lake there are people everywhere.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice report and photos. Over here the Choctaw has been producing well but now it's on another rise and will be messed for for at least a week or more


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> Geat report. Crossed Yellow at Milligan today and it was up some. After these rains that are on the way it may be a while before it is right again. Ì went mullet fishing today and the boats there were talking about how Yellow is fished so much by so many that they are afraid it won't be able to sustain fish population. From Ginhole to above Guest Lake there are people everywhere.


Usually from what we see there might be a lot of boats on the river but few are actually fishing, most just boat ride. Also we rarely see anyone bass fishing, a lot of boat riding and sandbar swimmers for the most part. Couple weeks back there was 16 rigs at guess and 15 rigs at log lake, that's a lot for that stretch for sure.


----------

